

Que e-reader is cancelled due to delays, market changes - ukdm
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/que-e-reader-is-cancelled-due-to-delays-market-changes/37867

======
nolite
Funny how so many of these upcoming readers are now cancelled since they can
no longer rip consumers off for eink displays. Thank you ipad (and I guess now
kindle) !

